# Fire Ban Starts [email protected] BC



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

Just found out. Poop.

Propane stoves are permitted with flame no more than 15cm high, so I'll be borrowing my friends "Ban Buster" for camping this weekend.

Camping is just no fun without a fire


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

gonna be enjoying my camp fire this weekend


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

The fire ban sucketh but the song is kinda fun....

YouTube - KOOL MORNINGS: Fire Ban!


----------

